# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  hitno! gdje kupiti natron karton?

## Felix

za trudnicke radionice nam trebaju *70x100 cvrsti natron kartoni*, komada 4. 

ima li neka dobra dusa koja zna gdje to kupiti?

----------

